
Apple warns on Q1 results - EwanToo
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/02/apple-warns-on-q1-results.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18810469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18810469)

